# Frequenz runterechnen



## d4k4 (21. November 2002)

Ja hab da mal ne Frage: kann ich wenn ich die max. Auflösung mit Herz habe auf eine niedrige Auflösung die max. Herzahl errechen?

Bsp.: Also ich 1600x1200 bei 75Hz max. Auflösung 
jetzt möchte ich wissen wieviel er max. bei 1024x768 hat


----------



## Robert Martinu (21. November 2002)

So umgefähr:
Höhe*Herzzahl(*Faktor für den Rücklauf,so ca. 5-10% - darum gibts beim Hersteller üblicherweise Tabellen)=nötige Horizontalfrequenz; also 1200Zeilen *75Hz sind 90kHz +
90kHz/768 Zeilen sind dann ~117Herz.

Es kann allerdings sein, dass die Hersteller die Monitorelektronik so programmiert haben das sie vorher abregelt...


----------



## d4k4 (21. November 2002)

ahja danke


----------

